
Twitter: No, we're sorry we sold your security info for a boatload - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/09/twitter_data_leak/
======
tokzco
datamining or collecting metadata is a big business which may soon require
governments world wide to protect and treat their citizen's data in a manner
like a utility such as water and electric. the consequences of large scale
data collecting are not yet understood but we have witnessed the real world
impacts of cyberwarfare. most citizens world wide do not comprehend the amount
of data they share nor the amount of effort brought forth by the
telecommunication industry, silicon valley and government.

with rare exception no individual has increased their security by giving
leverage to another individual or entity.

